# pics of my allroad



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

after having a great conversation with the wife i had to go take my mind off of things so took some pics.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: pics of my allroad (a2lowvw)*

looks great... what setting did you 402 mod to?


----------



## THE STEVE (Jul 21, 2005)

Awesome! 
What size are your wheels and tires?
and as stated befor what setting did you 402 mod to?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (THE STEVE)*

wheels are 20 x 8.5 5 1/4 inch backspacing w 255/35-20 402 is low. its a 30 up front and 28 in the rear, and i think when i had it chipped he lowered it more


----------



## THE STEVE (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

Car looks amazing!
What other mods do you have? interior?
also... what do you mean by "5 1/4 inch backspacing"???
thanks!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (THE STEVE)*

what software?


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

Who flashed? Matt (GIAC), Josh (APR) now out of business, ok a change of business. Maybe Thip (REVO). Come on who?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (eurocarzrule44)*

looks like someone is pretty intune with the PNW chip tuning scene


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Just trying to get an answer for you, Brad (ha ha). Went up and made some turns in this Cascade concrete, yesterday (Sunday). Been up to the house lately?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (eurocarzrule44)*

dion did it for me when he was still at euro tech


----------



## THE STEVE (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

is ths mod a difficult one???
im still new to the whole 402 mod...


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (THE STEVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE STEVE* »_Car looks amazing!
What other mods do you have? interior?
also... what do you mean by "5 1/4 inch backspacing"???
thanks!

no interior mods yet, trying to figure out what to do for stereo, i have a pair of mb quart 10's and a pair of amps, but thinking indash tv or a carputer.
backspacing is on the wheels. allroads require special offsets 
the 402 mod is all done via vag-com its simple takes just a few minutes and it lowered


_Modified by a2lowvw at 9:16 PM 2-27-2006_


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_dion did it for me when he was still at euro tech

I mention all those names, and still wrong. Forgot about Euro Tech, I associated them with window tint. So, what brand software? AND with over a 20mm drop how's the alignment?


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

i like the rims they go good with the color of the car


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (eurocarzrule44)*

its flashed with revo


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

Funny, hundreds of hours waterskiing on Stevens.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (eurocarzrule44)*


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_









why?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_why?


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocarzrule44* »_Funny, hundreds of hours waterskiing on Stevens.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

To clear up a little confusion. It was off topic and directed at the post creator "Mr. low" on the town he's from. My uncle lived on lake Stevens throughout my fisrt 30 years of life and I spent many many hours there on the water. And again Brad, been up to the house lately? I sure miss that place. I think the altitude would have some affect on me now. See off topic again. Jon


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (eurocarzrule44)*

ah.. understood.
i havent been to mammoth in about a month


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

ya, i'd frown too. seems since i drove through last july i've really been homesick.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (eurocarzrule44)*

nice car! i havent seen any modded allroads in NY though


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

That's an awesome car.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks most allroaders hate it cause of the 20's, but then again most allroaders are more mature on audiworld


----------



## baco99 (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: pics of my allroad (a2lowvw)*

polished lip looks good. are the rims black or anthracite?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: pics of my allroad (baco99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baco99* »_polished lip looks good. are the rims black or anthracite?

they are a dark grey, almost an exact match to the bumpers and flares


----------



## baco99 (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: pics of my allroad (a2lowvw)*

do you have the car lowered or is that the lowest setting on the airbags?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: pics of my allroad (baco99)*

thats lowered on the lowest setting


----------



## don_rapheal (Apr 5, 2004)

a2low,
Your car looks sweet. It's because of your car that I am leaning more toward the allroad vs. A6 Avant.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (don_rapheal)*

unless you're considering an S6 ... there are several other reasons to go with the allroad ... 
-2.7T 
-manual option
-air suspension


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

the only thing i want off an s6 for this car is the side mirrors








couple pics from last weekend



































_Modified by a2lowvw at 1:16 AM 4-21-2006_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

nice .. looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audiott (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## klunbo (May 9, 2003)

*Re: (THE STEVE)*

is the car lowered, or lowered with the air ride system? nice car!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (klunbo)*

lowered with the factory air ride. search 402 mod


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

nice car


----------



## klunbo (May 9, 2003)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_lowered with the factory air ride. search 402 mod


i couldn't find anything...i am intreagued at this mod


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (klunbo)*

http://forums.audiworld.com/al...phtml

tells you all you need to know


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: pics of my allroad (a2lowvw)*

Very nice. What wheels you running?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: pics of my allroad (BAXTER)*

they are made by Boze Forged High Octane 20 x 8.5


----------

